# Home Nursing - Elderly Care



## oussamaf (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi

Appreciate your assistance in advising for my case, where I am bringing my mother to Dubai where she had stroke 5 yrs ago and she got disabled and she is not walking properly. I need your advice on:

1- Physiotherapist to provide training and care at home (reasonable price!)

2- Buying refurbished/used patient bed (Life Pharmacy is asking about 8-10K for patient beds without medical mattress (another 2K). As well as wheelchair

3- Home nurse agency so I can employ on my residency visa to provide training and full care of my mother. Or hire locally! on agency sponsership (monthly basis)

This is the first list of questions and look forward to hearing from any one who knows about such areas.

Thanks for all
Sam


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If your mother is either older than 65 (I think) or doesn't pass the medical then she wont be allowed to stay here - the UAE doesn't give residence visas to the over 65s. (I think it's 65, might even be 60!)


----------

